# My humble apologies to Local 3 guys....



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You know Long Island Sparky is going to jump in here with a tirade about rats, don't you?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

after seeing what i am currently seeing, i'm gonna jump on his side....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe its a long island thing, and not a rat thing ?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

brooklyn = long island? not this week...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't have Diy at the moment. A couple times of year i get about a month of free preview of the diy network and some other channels. i can only handle about a month of Cool Tools and Bathroom and landscaping renovations anyway, but I'll watch out for it. the worst show they have is Blog Cabin, wow, that is awful.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oldman said:


> brooklyn = long island? not this week...


maybe you better check your geography








(ask your buddies from local 3)


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

geography has nothing to do with the 5 boro's of NYC....and LI ain't a boro...it's just jersey east...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oldman said:


> geography has nothing to do with the 5 boro's of NYC....and LI ain't a boro...it's just jersey east...


lol, whatever. just do someone a favor and don't start giving directions.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

wildleg said:


> lol, whatever. just do someone a favor and don't start giving directions.


it's ok, i know that you can't take a commercial truck on the belt....:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> maybe its a long island thing, and not a rat thing ?


*WHAT WAS THAT...*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> *WHAT WAS THAT...*


I think he was stirring the pot. You east coast guys, so emotional.:laughing:

It's like watching the sopranos.:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> lol


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, let's clear this up once and for all.

Brooklyn and Queens. Two boroughs of NYC. They ARE "physically" part of LI, but are NOT LI. Does this make any sense at all? I hope so.

There are four counties that make up LI: Brooklyn, Queens, Nassau, Suffolk.
Brooklyn & Queens are NYC boroughs and are NOT part of LI. 
LI is Nassau & Suffolk counties alone.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it can be generally said that those DIY type shows are a joke. Typical Hollywood BS, no matter where they are. :whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I think it can be generally said that those DIY type shows are a joke. Typical Hollywood BS, no matter where they are. :whistling2:


Ain't that the truth. I worked on one of them " Extreme Home Makeovers " about 4-5 years ago and that was the biggest cluster ---- joke I have ever seen.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Having worked in NYC I can tell you they are no different than anywhere else I have worked, I saw some decent work and some real hack work. The majority of the stuff I saw fell somewhere in between decent and hack.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, let's clear this up once and for all.
> 
> Brooklyn and Queens. Two boroughs of NYC. They ARE "physically" part of LI, but are NOT LI. Does this make any sense at all? I hope so.
> 
> ...


NYC is also one of the hardest license tests to pass, so I have been told.

That is why there are so many hacks doing electrical work and they hire a Licensed guy to file the papers.. for a huge fee of course.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> That is why there are so many hacks doing electrical work and they hire a Licensed guy to file the papers.. for a huge fee of course.


No. That does not happen . :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> brooklyn = long island? not this week...


Brooklyn is a borough of NYC but it is on Long Island, as is all of Queens.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Tell a guy from Brooklyn that he's really a long islander


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldman said:


> Tell a guy from Brooklyn that he's really a long islander


I do it all the time, I especially make it a point when they're Italian.

Where ya from?

"Long Island."

I'm from Brooklyn.

"Oh yea? Whereabouts?"

Bay 8th...

"Cool, nice to be working with another Long Islander..."

Huh? I'm from Brooklyn

"I know, Bay 8th, but that's Long Island too..."

No it ain't...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------

